# Macalicious Chronicles



## macalicious (Aug 18, 2008)

Yep, yep, here we are again.

Establishing ourselves and all that goodness.

We've had a tough time, Mac and I, far too much for me to type, as I am far too lazy. =D

HOWEVER.

I will begin anew. =3

We've been looking for a saddle, and today, my test ride Dover Circuit Elite saddle came. After trying nine saddles, I think this may be the one! I lounged him first, in the saddle and in his new figure-8 bridle (which he luvvvssss) and he pulled some stuff but that's okay. He lounged well, just let out a buck here and there, and I don't mind - that's why I lounged him. Get it out when I'm on the ground, big guy. I don't need to fall off all 17 hands of him because I didn't lounge him and expected my five year old OTTB to be calm after weeks off. ^^;

I climbed on after that, and he was great. He was a -litttllleee- testy, and stiff to bend, but we did a lot of circles and he really seemed to remember his job after all that. I didn't want to set up jumps because I was too lazy and I figured he didn't need me pointing him at jumps right away, anywho. He only took advantage of me once when I asked him for a gallop (I really wanted to make sure that he had sweat through his pad so I could assess the sweat marks properly ;D) and he decided to throw his head down and plow off, but that didn't last long and we tried it again with much better results. :wink: 

We even worked on a few simple, almost-flying-changes, and he was fantasmous! I love my man. I bathed him afterwards, his hocks and fetlocks are soooo banged up from him lying down and standing up on the hard ground in his paddock, so I cleaned them really well. I bought him some bed-sore boots which seem to be working but I might need some hock sleeves, as well. We'll see. I pulled his mane, too, since it was SO long, so now he's shiney and clean and soft and trimmed and altogether handsome. =D


----------



## o0hawaiigirl0o (Aug 8, 2008)

Yay, handsome Mac-Man!  You must show us new pics!


----------

